# Cichlids for a 30 gallon tall



## tinman

Hi 
I'm looking to convert my current 30 gallon tall to a cichlid tank. So here are the questions 

1. Are there any cichlids that swim all over the tank not just the bottom level ( mine is a tall tank ) 
2. What are the suitable cichlids for 30 gallon that are colorful and aggressive ( so they fight and chase but won't kill) 

3 . Is it ok to leave some harlequin radboras with them or would the get killed ? 

4. Would cichlids live with angel fish ? (angels are cichlids right ) 

And finally I'm not looking for rams or dwarfs but actual ones :d fightings are ok in the tank as long as they are ok


----------



## NeonShark666

Two of my favorite Chiclids are Krebensis and Julies. Krebensis move all over the tank and would easily breed in your tank. They arre not intimidated by other agressive fish. Julies will form a breeding group if you give them a pile of rocks. They have the ability to place their body in any direction they want, including upside down. They would do best without any other Chiclids around


----------



## Rouge.

Why not just do 1-2 Angelfish and a school of Harlequin Rasbora?


----------



## mec102778

I have a 37 gallon tall and I'm filling it with Assorted African Cichlids, they swim all over and have a lot of personality. not to mention they come is a wide varity of colors. most of the time you can find them on sale at petco or petsmart. Love my Cichlids.


----------

